# Fixing the old place to sell = Pain !!



## BigAl RIP

I have decided to do a little day by day update of my home repair as I prepare to move ...


So today the people came over, took one look , and decided that they want my place in California Asap. Thats Great !! One less headache ! I tell them before I sell it I will go through and fix or repair any thing that needs repair . 

So I make my list and it keeps getting longer and longer ......
I decide to fix the old shop up first . New paint inside and out , repaint the floors , and fix the busted water line . Now I have not use the shop bathroom in 8 years or more . Its a full bath with a tub/shower .

I go to Home depot and get my plumbing repair parts/ paint and what ever else I can think of . 
The repair of the leak is a simple one and I turn on the water . Water starts spraying like a fire spinkler system inside the shop and water starts coming out from under the tub/shower unit . 

Crap !!! Crap ! Crap ! This is not good but I got no one to blame but myself for not blowing out the water lines before shutting down the heat before winter hit . So I start fixing all the leaks that are easy . 8 leak repairs later I am getting close . I have to cut a hole through the back side of the wood shop area to gain access to the shower valves. 

There it is !!My last leak and with the little woman holding the flashlite I can get to it and resolder the joint .

Everything is going well until a little spider jumps out of the opening and lands on my head . Its a very little spider . My wife is holding a 5 cell mag lite like the cops use to carry . Heavy as hell . Anyway she lets out a scream and hits me on the head with the fickin Flashlite . 

I yell " What the Hell " and forgeting I have the torch going in the little opening burn the crap out of my little finger on my hand that is holding the solder . 

She is yelling "Kill it" "Kill It" swinging that flashlite and I have no idea what the hell is going on . The little spider decides it best to moved on and my little pinkie is blistered . Head and back have a couple of lumps too . 

Then my wife uses the universal words that all women use when they do strange things . She smiles and says " I'm sorry" 
The wife decided she needed to go shopping and I am typing this with my blistered finger submerged in a glass of Dr. Rum .The whole end of it is numb ! 
I can hardly wait to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## DaveNay

Al I have two words for you....

"As is"


----------



## ki0ho

Well AL all I can say is she has got your back!!!!!!!Aint wives great!!!!!!!!!What would you do without her??????  Later Jerry


----------



## BigAl RIP

ki0ho said:


> Well AL all I can say is she has got your back!!!!!!!Aint wives great!!!!!!!!!*What would you do without her*?????? Later Jerry


 

 Would'nt trade her for the whole world !!!She is my best buddy !


----------



## tommu56

Al  if the 2 words "as is" don't work!
I got 3 more for you   PEX PEX PEX!!!!  =  nsr  (no soldering required)

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> Al if the 2 words "as is" don't work!
> I got 3 more for you PEX PEX PEX!!!! = nsr (no soldering required)
> 
> tom


 
I tried Pex plumbing for the first time on the new Apartment above the barn ,last year . Wow ! That stuff is amazing . And the freezing protection is impressive .The old shop is plumbed in Copper so I repaired it with the same . 
I'll never do another new job without using Pex  in the future .


----------



## loboloco

Al, I know your head and hand has to be hurting, but I almost busted a gut laughing at this one.  You tell a good story.
I believe I would have went with 'as is'.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Started ripping off the old sheetrock on the concrete block wall in the downstairs game room . I am water proofing it and will then add pressure treated 2x4 strips and resheetrock with the new mold resistance gypsum . Then I'll be ripping out the carpet and installing 800 sq ft of tiled floors .Also got one window that has broke the vacuum seal . Man those replacements are not cheap !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Picked up my needed supplies today to redo the game room downstairs . Should have it whipped out by Friday . I been walking around looking at all the stuff (CraP) that we need to sell and get rid of . How can one family collect this much shit ??? I have at least one of every thing . Mostly socks . You need a Japanese sword from WWII ? I got it . 
Silver Tea Set ? How many you want ? 
I got more lighters than I know what to do with and I don't smoke except when I am in Panama .
How about a 1939 Philco stand up radio ? 
Interested in a Rare carved rocking wooden giraffe that is a play rocker for little kids ?
This is only the tip of the ice berg . We must have 5 complete sets of fine china and silver tableware not including the stuff that is gold . More nautical stuff than you can shake a stick at .We use plastic forks in Idaho so I don't think this will do me much good .
Want real Cannon balls from Black Beards tower in the Bahama's ?? Yea we got those too . How about a sword from the same place that is still in the Original scabber .
Need a Walking Cane that has a knike hidden in the shaft ? Just press the secret buttom and get ready for action .. Very handy . 
How about a 1750 era gold "Door handle" cane That was used by the Speaker of the house of the Bahamas for 53 years ?
How about a brand new Electric powered wheel chair that has exactly 15 feet of traveled use on it ??? 
I will never get moved at this rate . The wife is going over each item and the trailer is getting very full of stuff that we will never use ,that must go with us .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

ebay


----------



## BigAl RIP

I tried that new "Dry Lock" moisture sealer for concrete block walls that HD sells . I think I love that stuff ! I feel all warm and fuzzy inside . I installed as directed and checked the wall this morning after having heavy rains on Sunday . Dry as a "Popcorn Fart". I am a happy camper now !!!


----------



## buckle97

PBinWA said:


> ebay


 
Pawn Stars


----------



## bczoom

Hope your head and finger get to feeling better.

Whether you're using brass, PVC or PEX, consider Sharkbite connectors.  www.sharkbite.com

They're a push fitting that works beautifully.  They can also be removed when needed so they're perfect for places like hot-water tank connections.


----------



## JEV

Ole' Rusty may want that Philco.


----------



## Trakternut

My wife wants that damned sword!


----------



## bczoom

Trakternut said:


> My wife wants that damned sword!



So do I.


----------



## Trakternut

Go ahead, Zoomer, my wife would just hurt herself with the doggone thing.


----------



## Cowboyjg

You know Al, if you take your time you could milk this move till spring and avoid the nasty a** winter that's coming your way....


----------



## Cowboyjg

Trakternut said:


> Go ahead, Zoomer, my wife would just hurt herself with the doggone thing.




Are you sure it's HER you're worried about....


----------



## Trakternut

Yup!  You should see the self inflicted damage to her fingers when she cuts veggies up for a meal!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Don't have to fight over them swords . I got a couple .
 I'm not kiddin boys ...... I got more crap then Carters got little liver pills . Its damn near overwhealing. I walked out into the shop and looked around and finally just closed the door and walked back to the house . I'll deal with it tomorrow .
 Remodel work is coming along well and I should be on the roof rescrewing the roofing metal down by the weekend ,if it don't rain .  Might as well clean the gutters while I am up there .


----------



## waybomb

Did I see nautical stuff? I'm all ears.


----------



## BigAl RIP

waybomb said:


> Did I see nautical stuff? I'm all ears.


 Yes , yes , and yes 

They look like these :


----------



## muleman RIP

Al, you need to donate some of that stuff for a nice tax write-off. Help to offset capital gains when you sell. Get a nice inflated value from the agency for things you give them.


----------



## BigAl RIP

More :


----------



## BigAl RIP

still more


----------



## muleman RIP

Cool truck!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Cool truck!


 1931 Ford . it was Dad's . If it does not sell , I guess i'll haul it to Idaho for the wife to drive in the summer time


----------



## waybomb

BigAl said:


> Yes , yes , and yes
> 
> They look like these :




Nice
If you decide to dump, lemme know! I suspect shipping cannon balls may be excessive cost, but would be cool to have!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Got the equipment trailer loaded up with the first load headed for Idaho . Got two trailers loaded on top , 3PH Rototiller, lawn mowers , Outdoor patio furniture . And all the outdoor stuff I can pack on it . I'll probably head up in a day or two , drop off and head back .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good news ! The folks that are buying the house want to put down the new floor tile himself . He wants to do some custom design  in the tile . Thats fine with me !!! Just cut 4 days off my leave time . 

   If I get 10 straight days of sunshine I could leave this fickin state for good !!!! That should give me more than enough time to get everything finished up .


----------



## JimVT

I'll trade my bombi for that truck


----------



## BigAl RIP

JimVT said:


> I'll trade my bombi for that truck


 
 I bet you would LOL.... Its been in the family for a number of years . Dad's pride and joy . You can have it for about $11,000 . Its a steal at that price .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Going to install the new Mold Resistance Sheetrock on the concrete wall this morning . Also picked up some Tyvek as a under liner . Thought a little extra insurance could not hurt any . The Dry lock Sealant sure seemed to do a nice job on stopping all moisture .
 Had a hard freeze last night , that I was not expecting . I hope I did not freeze any pipes in the shop  .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sheetrock all installed . Taping tomorrow . 3 new windows ordered today. Downstairs carpet gets torn out tomorrow .


----------



## Doc

Good job Al.   Sounds like you are coming right along.  I have to admit, I been hoping for another showing by that spider.  That was too funny.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Good job Al. Sounds like you are coming right along. I have to admit, I been hoping for another showing by that spider. That was too funny.


 
No more bugs ......so far .


----------



## lilnixon

Trakternut said:


> My wife wants that damned sword!



So do I


----------



## BigAl RIP

lilnixon said:


> So do I


 
Which one ? The pirate Sword or the Japanese one ?? Offers are being considered


----------



## muleman RIP

BigAl said:


> Which one ? The pirate Sword or the Japanese one ?? Offers are being accepted


You have to give John 48 hours notice before she gets it!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You have to give John 48 hours notice before she gets it!


 Changed the wording on my post  to "offers considered " .


----------



## muleman RIP

John might outbid her just so he can sleep at night! Redheads with swords can be a dangerous thing!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> John might outbid her just so he can sleep at night! Redheads with swords can be a dangerous thing!!!


 
My favorite is still the sword cane that my wife recieved from her grandfathers estate . She never knew it was a sword cane  until I saw the faint line in the wood by the handle . took me a second to fine the release buttom and my wife about crapped when I pulled out the sword !!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Will spray new texture on sheetrock tomorrow . Almost done with the inside !!! Should be interior painting on Monday !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Texture came out great . I have one of those hand help texture guns with the little hopper . Its great for doing repairs and has 5 setting for spray type texture .I highly reconmend getting one if you do sheetrock repair .  I run the operating  air pressure at about 35 pounds when spraying . Inside of the house will be done tomorrow . 

On another note I could not find my new Meter to check the voltage on my Boom lift battery's today . I finally gave up and went to town and bought another one . Wanna guess what I found when I put the new one away in the shop ????? Now I have 2 . I am such a knucklehead !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , the inside remodel work is done . I am now heading outside to finish up whats left to do . Everything is still on schedule for the big move in about 2 weeks .


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't forget to leave the lift for your neighbor to use.


----------



## BigAl RIP

UP YOURS !!!! I got it running again today and half of the house is now pressure washed . I won't let that SOB touch it !!!


My home is all natural Cedar and I love the look of the wood . Its a lot of work to keep it looking this way , but I think it is well worth it . 
Should finish the pressure washing tomorrow, than I have to let it set and dry out a few days before I reoil with Chevron Shingle oil .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,,,, About two hours in the morning and I'll have this baby all pressure washed . Still got the well House and Gazebo on the lake to do . Sure makes it nice to have the boom lift working again . I honestly do not know how the hell I lived without one for so many years . It make gutter cleaning a snap . 
 I'll let the old place dry for a few days and then hopefully I can shoot some Shingle Oil on it . 
 Its suppose to start snowing tomorrow and hopefully I can get the last little bit done , before that happens . 
 Then its time to start packing up in boxes and getting ready to hit the road . 

   53 years I lived here in this county . I can honesty say its time to leave . 


 A new adventure is getting ready to start !!!


----------



## muleman RIP

You won't regret getting out of there. Best move we ever made was leaving all that rat race behind and moving to the hills. Good luck on the move.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You won't regret getting out of there. Best move we ever made was leaving all that rat race behind and moving to the hills. Good luck on the move.


 You know guys ???? Elk city is close to everywhere . Why don't you all stop by an visit a bit . Hell, I might even put you up for a night or two . If you bring Rum ,I could extend it maybe to 3 nights . 4th of July is a kick in the pants around here . And when the ground squirrels start popping out , its about as much fun as  a fella can have in on a summer  evening . 
 There so many fish in the local stream that it is best to tie yourself to a tree before casting into the crick . Would not want to see you drug into the crick and drown .


 You know Big Guys get lonely too ...............And I am bigger than most  .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Pressure washing is all done . Guess it don't matter much . We got so much snow between here and Idaho , it may take a few weeks to get moved .

   I actually may have to dig myself into the Ranch to live there . I got the tractor ready to roll with the blower attached , sitting in the barn . May need to  use the neighbors Ski Doo just  to get there ....


----------



## muleman RIP

You could always get a 601 to park by the road. Then you would be able to get in to look at the Krusti!


----------



## BigAl RIP

May not have been one of my smarter ideas pressure washing the house in a snow storm ,yesterday . I am so sore I can hardly move today . Think I may be comming down with a cold .
I did get out to the shop and started boxing up stuff that needs to go to Idaho . I think I have enough engine oil and ATF oil for the rest of my life . 
Gave two big boxes of tools to my daughter . 

I figure I have 4 more days just packing up the cabinets in the garage . I have 54 LF of builtin lower and upper cabinets and all of them are full . 

So far I added 5 sets of Battery jumper cables to the pile . 
Trying to sort out what I need and what needs to go to yard sale .
Decided to just leave the Radial arm saw and 6" planer that I have built in to the cabinets . 

Looks like I may have enough stuff to have the largest Hardware store in Western Idaho . I can't believe all the stuff !!!!

I sure am excited about leaving and starting a new page in my life , but 20 years of stuff is a pain to sort out . I have more than enough room in the new shop for all the stuff, but this time I am going to set it up so I have a better idea of what I have . I bet there is easliy $75000 dollars in stuff that got put away and forgotten about , that I have found . Its like a treasure hunt .


----------



## muleman RIP

I sorted mine into basic categories as I was loading the shelves etc. Plumbing has an area. Electrical, auto parts and tools. Nails and screws each have their own area. Bolts and nuts are separated into bins. Tools are hung up together. I used pegboard and have all my hammers hanging up in one area etc. levels and tapes and squares have a section. It is time consuming but saves a lot of time spent hunting stuff.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I wouldn't worry about it too much Al, if you are using a moving company then once the movers see all your cool stuff they are going to steal it anyways.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Got the equipment yard all sorted out today . I have never seen it empty !!!
Getting a pretty big load of steel scrap for the recycler 
First load goes to the Hospice thrift store tomorrow


----------



## muleman RIP

Be careful what you throw out! You know you will need it 2 weeks after you scrap it!


----------



## JEV

muleman said:


> Be careful what you throw out! You know you will need it 2 weeks after you scrap it!


I wish I had a nickle for every time that happened to me.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Back is so sore I can hardly move this morning . Gotta get out and start moving to get it loosened up . 

 I can see at least 8 trips to the Ranch to move everything . Want to know what I will be doing most of Dec ????


----------



## muleman RIP

BigAl said:


> Back is so sore I can hardly move this morning . Gotta get out and start moving to get it loosened up .
> 
> I can see at least 8 trips to the Ranch to move everything . Want to know what I will be doing most of Dec ????


You will be going to the chiropractor! What happened to 4 big trailer loads to move? I took almost 3 months to move from my Pa. farm to the mountains. Dug a big ass hole and burned and scrapped a lot of stuff. Gave stuff away to charities and sold a few things. Delivered some of the kids stuff to them and still had too much. Did the same thing when I built this place.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You will be going to the chiropractor! What happened to 4 big trailer loads to move?


 
 I guess I lied .. The back yard and everything outside is now cleaned up , hauled off or on the trailer for the first trip to Idaho . 

I may leave for Idaho in a hurry , as I am trying to get there and back between storms . Good chance I may leave Sunday or Monday .  

Tomorrow I'll start loading up my daughters car with the stuff she is taking back to San Deigo . Now she wishes she had a trailer to haul back the big China Buffet too. 

The Kristi KT3 will go up on its own trailer along with the new tracks , top , boxes and boxes of new parts . and all the paint . It will be a big load .

 1931 Model A pickup and the car lift will also go up in one trip by themselves .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> I guess I lied .. The back yard and everything outside is now cleaned up , hauled off or on the trailer for the first trip to Idaho .
> 
> I may leave for Idaho in a hurry , as I am trying to get there and back between storms . Good chance I may leave Sunday or Monday .
> 
> Tomorrow I'll start loading up my daughters car with the stuff she is taking back to San Deigo . Now she wishes she had a trailer to haul back the big China Buffet too.
> 
> The Kristi KT3 will go up on its own trailer along with the new tracks , top , boxes and boxes of new parts . and all the paint . It will be a big load .
> 
> 1931 Model A pickup and the car lift will also go up in one trip by themselves .


 Ok Al I'm going to be a gentalman and refrain from any comments about your snow cat riding on a trailer do be safe and look forward to following your finnishing up the krusty I still think you need a slow trac to haul that new dog around in my loves it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

dds said:


> Ok Al I'm going to be a gentalman and refrain from any comments about your snow cat riding on a trailer do be safe and look forward to following your finnishing up the krusty I still think you need a slow trac to haul that new dog around in my loves it.


 

 I Do appreciate that ..   

 In the mean time , I have *crammed *the back of the truck *full of stuff* to move . God help us , if we run off the road . I'll have shit scattered for a mile !!!!

 The trailer is all loaded and tied down . All I need to do is check the lights and grease the Bearing Buddies on the trailer tomorrow .

 Stuff is starting to disappear !!!!!. I like it !


----------



## muleman RIP

"Stuff is starting to disappear !!!!!"

Good thing your neighbor helped you out, isn't it!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh Yea ! He's just great .....NOT ! 

    I got even !!!!   He wanted my old dog crate . I even delivered it to him complete with the still full box of cat litter inside . He will spend a year trying to figure out where the new smell is coming from before he thinks to check it out . 


 I love myself !!!!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Was thinking I should have left this morning for Idaho as its blue skies here today .
After checking Road conditions , I would have not gotten far . Chain Control; is about 25 miles up the road .
The new plan is to hit the road about 5 AM tomorrow . I have a 3 day window to get there and back, before another storm comes in ,


----------



## muleman RIP

Good luck on the road. Remember that weight will push you around no matter what you are driving. Hauled our last loads in snow when we moved and pulling a trailer is slow going at times on the hills. Hope your trailer brake has a good adjustment on the controller.


----------



## loboloco

Al, take this from a 'pro driver'.  Take it easy, and don't use the brakes if you can help it.  Trailers have a tendency to break loose on snow when brakes are used.  
Remember, there is nothing in the load worth your life or the lives of others.


----------



## Melensdad

Al got in trouble with the wife when he fixed the porch awning.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> Al, take this from a 'pro driver'. Take it easy, and don't use the brakes if you can help it. Trailers have a tendency to break loose on snow when brakes are used.
> Remember, there is nothing in the load worth your life or the lives of others.


 
 SO TRUE !!!!
 I use to work Interstate 80 as an equipment operator in the winters as it pretty much shuts down in construction around here . Learned to drive pretty well on pack ice .

You see some pretty strange things up there , that people do .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Melensdad said:


> Al got in trouble with the wife when he fixed the porch awning.


 

 LOL Thats called  the "Classic Look" Is that a handicap ramp ?


----------



## loboloco

BigAl said:


> SO TRUE !!!!
> I use to work Interstate 80 as an equipment operator in the winters as it pretty much shuts down in construction around here . Learned to drive pretty well on pack ice .
> 
> You see some pretty strange things up there , that people do .


Since I came off the road, I have been watching others around here really close.  We get ice rathr than snow and it makes even a simple grocery run an adventure.
The really funny thing is watching the 'snow birds' get on it thinking it is like snow and busting their vehicles up.  Fortunately, they don;t get hurt very much, just shook up.
Don't know if you have one, but if you do, I would also recommend using a CB to help keep track of conditions ahead of you.
Which route will you be using by the way?


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> Since I came off the road, I have been watching others around here really close. We get ice rathr than snow and it makes even a simple grocery run an adventure.
> The really funny thing is watching the 'snow birds' get on it thinking it is like snow and busting their vehicles up. Fortunately, they don;t get hurt very much, just shook up.
> Don't know if you have one, but if you do, I would also recommend using a CB to help keep track of conditions ahead of you.
> Which route will you be using by the way?


 
 Ca Hwy 20 E/B to I-80 E/B to Winnemucca  to  U.S. 95 N  all the way to Grangeville Idaho.Then go to the end of Hwy 14 . Welcome to Elk City, Id .
 Total distance is 756 miles . Makes for one long ass day ....


----------



## loboloco

BigAl said:


> Ca Hwy 20 E/B to I-80 E/B to Winnemucca  to  U.S. 95 N  all the way to Grangeville Idaho.Then go to the end of Hwy 14 . Welcome to Elk City, Id .
> Total distance is 756 miles . Makes for one long ass day ....


I hope you have a relief driver with you.  Otherwise, might wind up taking two days for a one way trip.  That would be cutting it close to return before the weather closes in again.


----------



## loboloco

Will be back, gotta go find a flipping christmas tree.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> I hope you have a relief driver with you. Otherwise, might wind up taking two days for a one way trip. That would be cutting it close to return before the weather closes in again.


 
 Depending on the weather , the wife will drive out through Oregon on 95 . Its flat and barren . She hates pulling a trailer but it's a 55MPH state and it gives me a chance to grab 2 hours sleep before taking back over , through the mountains .

Good luck on the tree


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Al, I just had a thought. you are moving now to get out of putting up lights aren't you! Sly old fox!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Hey Al, I just had a thought. you are moving now to get out of putting up lights aren't you! Sly old fox!!!


 Hey !!!! SSssshhhhhh... Keeo it down . She might hear ya


----------



## tommu56

Melensdad said:


> Al got in trouble with the wife when he fixed the porch awning.



must be AL's place with the lock box on railing for the real estate guys!

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

After spending 4 fucking hours trying to get the trailer brakes working , I am ready to roll early AM . The damn Napa Trailer adapter was a POS !!!!

Snowing in Elk City all week but we are going to haul ass and pray for the best . I figure I am running about 16,000 -20,000 GVW pounds on this run . 
 Donner Summit will be a cake walk as I know that section so well . Whitebird grade may get a little exciting and going down Mt. Idaho Grade may leave skid marks in my shorts tomorrow . Chains for all 4 wheels  are also loaded up. 
 I'll post again in  about 3 or 4 days with any luck . 

  Should be able to get into the ranch as they have about 8" of snow in the road . Nieghbor said he may run his Skiidder down the road if we get any more snow tonight . I am not worried until we hit about 16" in the road .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ice torn up the trailer wiring by the time I got to Winnemucca. Still had 500 miles to go .No brakes on the trailer !!!  17 hours later we got here. I'll be headed back at 4AM in the morning . Got the trailer lights working but no trailer brakes as everything is torn out of the drums . It will be a slow trip !!!!


----------



## loboloco

Be careful Al.  We will be thinking about you.


----------



## Cowboy

loboloco said:


> Be careful Al. We will be thinking about you.


 

Ditto . Stay safe Al


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ......We made it home in one piece . God , I am beat .
The first 300 miles coming back were on pack ice and the truck took all of my attention to keep from getting thrown off the road . My arms and shoulders ache this morning .No relief driving comming back as the wife was too scared to help . 
I may have to rethink this a little . Maybe leave some stuff to springtime and just store it for now .

It was snowing to beat the band when we left Elk City yesterday morning and they are forcasting 5 more days of snow . It is going to get deep !!!


----------



## loboloco

Al, now you know why I live south of the Mason-Dixon.  It may get cold here, even occasional snow, but most of the time we can at least get around without acting like an out of control skater.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> Al, now you know why I live south of the Mason-Dixon. It may get cold here, even occasional snow, but most of the time we can at least get around without acting like an out of control skater.


 
 Yes i agree . The problem is ,,, I love the little area up there . We were there about 36 hours , from the time we arrived to the time we left . In that time ,I recieved another job offer for the winter  plowing snow , Got invited to 2 partys . And scared the hell outta about 50 Elk that were camped out on the hay bales in the front pasture . 

I am going to start looking at buying a semi trailer to haul everything in one load .
 I wanna go home .....


----------



## loboloco

BigAl said:


> Yes i agree . The problem is ,,, I love the little area up there . We were there about 36 hours , from the time we arrived to the time we left . In that time ,I recieved another job offer for the winter  plowing snow , Got invited to 2 partys . And scared the hell outta about 50 Elk that were camped out on the hay bales in the front pasture .
> 
> I am going to start looking at buying a semi trailer to haul everything in one load .
> I wanna go home .....


Al, unless you have real need for one, rental would be cheaper and a better option.  I might suggest renting a container, loading it and paying for the haulage.  That way, maintenance and taxes and licensing aren't your head-ache.  Especially with California's crazy restrictions.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Still searching for a better moving plan . I spent today fixing the truck and trailer for the next load . Need to kick it into a higher gear and get this finished up . Trying to decide what to haul up next . I might just move the Kristi KT3 and all the related stuff with it , I then could load the camper shell with house hold stuff . Suppose to snow for at least a week so I got a little time to make a decision . 
 I got wayyyy too much shit .......


----------



## BigAl RIP

Lucky that I returned from Idaho when I did instead of staying a extra day  . Been snowing hard in Idaho and I -80 has had chain control since I returned over Donner Summit .
  Grabbng the camera and taking pictures to try and put stuff on Craigslist  today as well as pack up the shop .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Major Moving problem has been solved . I took my 20' equipment trailer today , and turned it into a enclosed Cargo container trailer . I should be able to cut my moving loads in half . 
More good news is the new owners called today and said to just use the shop to store anything that I did not want to move to Idaho , right now .
I have decided to leave the Model A and the wifes car here until the spring . 
I'll start loading house furniture and boxes tomorrow for my return trip next week . I believe I can just about load out the house in one trip .We plan to mostly buy new stuff for the ranch house so I really only am hauling a few pieces of old furniture for the new apartment . The rest will be sold or donated locally . The shop will take two trips . I have to be out by the 31st of this month . I still have the house to reoil and the shop to repaint inside before I leave . Its going to be nuts around here for a while .

I'll be taking my Brother along on this 3 day trip as my relief driver . He has heavy experience driving and running equipment in extreme weather . Should make life a bit easier .


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Al, make sure you seal any seams on your new cargo trailer real well. Water and slush get in anywhere at 60 mph!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Hey Al, make sure you seal any seams on your new cargo trailer real well. Water and slush get in anywhere at 60 mph!


 
 I am tarping everything inside and out twice . Just went to Home depot and picked up the tarps .


----------



## muleman RIP

BigAl said:


> I am tarping everything inside and out twice . Just went to Home depot and picked up the tarps .


Strap them down as much as you can. Tarps have a bad way of working loose and flapping and shredding. I went through a few moving to the hills.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Strap them down as much as you can. Tarps have a bad way of working loose and flapping and shredding. I went through a few moving to the hills.


 
 I run a stretchable  cargo spider net over the whole thing . They work great !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ... My brother Bobby has signed on as my relief driver for this coming week . I'll probably shoot for a take off date of Tuesday or Wednesday . 
 Hope for good weather !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

It was a good day ! I got the lower garage cleaned out and all the kids stuff has been delivered to their homes . Also made a big trip to the dump to discard crap that should have gone there years ago .  Going to start loading the trailer tomorrow for my next return trip to Idaho!


----------



## muleman RIP

Just remember what you toss to the dump or scrap pile will be the first thing you need when you get to Idaho! I think it has to do with jogging the memory when you see it right before you scrap it. I try to do a mental inventory every few months in my shop and basement just so I won't go out and buy something I already have.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent the whole day packin the trailer . The downstairs is pretty much done . I would be pissed if it was not for the fact that I am finally getting out of Calif .I HATE PACKIN AND MOVING WITH AN EXTREME PASSION !!! I can't believe how much crap is loaded in the truck and trailer . I got about 4 sets of lamps to try and find a safe place to ride and 3 big pieces of glass tops .
 One more big load and this house will be empty .  Then its time to move the shop .


----------



## Cowboy

BigAl said:


> Spent the whole day packin the trailer . The downstairs is pretty much done . I would be pissed if it was not for the fact that I am finally getting out of Calif .I HATE PACKIN AND MOVING WITH AN EXTREME PASSION !!! I can't believe how much crap is loaded in the truck and trailer . I got about 4 sets of lamps to try and find a safe place to ride and 3 big pieces of glass tops .
> One more big load and this house will be empty .  Then its time to move the shop .


Dumb question Al , but Ya ever think about just quit buyin crap so Ya dont have so much ? Or better yet invite the neighbor over I,m sure that would lesson the problem ,


----------



## BigAl RIP

It ain't my crap ! It belongs to the wife !


----------



## Cowboy

BigAl said:


> It ain't my crap ! It belongs to the wife !


 

 I hada feeling that wasn,t going to go over so well Al . If I would have known it was your wifes stuff I would have suggested , Just Getter done & be quick about it


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yep ! I love that women and i'll move her crap to the day I die . She is the best part of me .


----------



## Cowboy

BigAl said:


> Yep ! I love that women and i'll move her crap to the day I die . She is the best part of me .


 I know the feelin Al , Dont mean Ya cant bitch about things once in awhile though Huh ?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trailer and truck are all loaded but I messed my back up this morning and been down most of the day . This evening the wife helpped me tarp the load as we are expecting rains tonight and tomorrow . 

   No way in Hell I can drive til the swelling goes down on the nerves .  Damn that hurts .....


----------



## muleman RIP

Sleep good, suck it up and get er done! It is only 1200 miles! Nothing worse than hurting before you start a long drive. The pain just gets worse with the miles and the trip seems like it will never end.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Sleep good, suck it up and get er done! It is only 1200 miles! Nothing worse than hurting before you start a long drive. The pain just gets worse with the miles and the trip seems like it will never end.


 
 Nieghbor bought over one of them roller massage things .... They work pretty well . I may see if the wife can find one that will work on 12 volt before i leave .


----------



## BigAl RIP

As long as I can get over Donner summit without chains , I am leaving in the morning , with another load . Back feels like a piece of glass on a rocky road . 
 I figure I can be miserable on the road or miserable sitting here at the house.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

be safe Big Al don't want our favorite krusty owner hurt


----------



## muleman RIP

Good luck Al. Watch those downhill stretches don't push you around!


----------



## BigAl RIP

dds said:


> be safe Big Al don't want our favorite krusty owner hurt


 
 I am too grouchy to get hurt , That just makes me meaner 




muleman said:


> Good luck Al. Watch those downhill stretches don't push you around!


 Took the truck  and fueled up in town and was kinda surprised at how easy the trailer towed . I guess furniture is really not that heavy , just bulky . I am no speed demon . Got the trailer breaks working perfectly too .  Its a 14 to 17 hour trip depending on the weather and road conditions . I'll be back in Calif on Saturday night late . 
 If all goes well I plan to make another trip next Tuesday . Come Hell or high water this move is getting done !!!


----------



## mbsieg

Hey Al if you have room on one of your loads I have a Blade in Sac I would really like to buy...........


----------



## ki0ho

Its to bad some of us arent close enough to come help.  sorry al. Later Jerry.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mbsieg said:


> Hey Al if you have room on one of your loads I have a Blade in Sac I would really like to buy...........


 

Mike , Send me some infor and let me see what I can do . How big a blade ? Whats it weigh ? 

If I can , You know i would be willing to help get it as far as Elk City .


----------



## BigAl RIP

ki0ho said:


> Its to bad some of us arent close enough to come help. sorry al. Later Jerry.


 
 Jerry , I would gladly pay or trade some of the best Elk and deer huntin in the lower 48 to be done with this  move !!!!!


----------



## mbsieg

BigAl said:


> Mike , Send me some infor and let me see what I can do . How big a blade ? Whats it weigh ?
> 
> If I can , You know i would be willing to help get it as far as Elk City .


LOL Al I would never expect you to do this. It was ment as a joke. thank you for the offer. thats what LTL truck shipping is for. Mike


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey ! Thats what friends do . I may not be able to move it but I would be glad to help anyway I can . I'll be back in Calif on Saturday Night and leave again on Tuesday for idaho . Just let me know if I can help .


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK Guys .... 4 AM comes early so I am going to take my sorry ass to bed . See you all in about 3 - 4 days .


----------



## ki0ho

Good luck Al  you probably wont see this till you are there but be safe!!
 Jerry


----------



## BigAl RIP

OH Man ????? Where the Hell am I >.????? I picked my brother up at 5AM and was sitting in Elk City 12 1/2 hours later with 750 miles recorded . Planned on staying a full day unloading and turning back this morning . As we are unloading 4 neighbors showed up and we emptyed the truck and trailer in about 30 minutes . My CRAZY BROTHER says to me " Lets save a day and head back for another load today, right now!"  . 20 minutes later we are on the return trip . Thats the fastest I ever made that trip . Roads were perfect !!! I swear I saw myself going in the other dirrection somewhere out in the Nevada desert . 
 I'll probably load today and head out in a day or two again .


----------



## Cowboy

BigAl said:


> OH Man ????? Where the Hell am I >.????? I picked my brother up at 5AM and was sitting in Elk City 12 1/2 hours later with 750 miles recorded . Planned on staying a full day unloading and turning back this morning . As we are unloading 4 neighbors showed up and we emptyed the truck and trailer in about 30 minutes . My CRAZY BROTHER says to me " Lets save a day and head back for another load today, right now!" . 20 minutes later we are on the return trip . Thats the fastest I ever made that trip . Roads were perfect !!! I swear I saw myself going in the other dirrection somewhere out in the Nevada desert .
> I'll probably load today and head out in a day or two again .


 Good deal glad to here at least one trip went decent for Ya Al , I,ll cross my fingers the next ones even better . Be safe driving


----------



## Doc

Whoa, that's a lot of drive time.    Glad you guys made it safe.  You'll need a day or two before wanting to hit the road again.  Do you plan to be moved by Christmas?  How many more trips are you planning?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Whoa, that's a lot of drive time.  Glad you guys made it safe. You'll need a day or two before wanting to hit the road again. Do you plan to be moved by Christmas? How many more trips are you planning?


 

The back of the truck is already loaded to the top of the camper shell and the trailer will be completely loaded by tomorrow night with the rest of the house furniture . Yes, we will be living in Idaho at the ranch by next week end . I still have about 3 more loads after this next one . We leave on Tuesday after I have new tires installed on the trailer and will return Friday to California to grab one last load .
Then I will make a couple solo trips to bring up the snow cat , boom lift , Model A pickup. 

I still have some outside work to do on the old place for the new owner but I may wait till spring .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Things are coming together pretty fast now . I am still a little rummy from all the driving  the last two days . The new owners are to come over a look at furniture we plan to sale , so maybe I may not have to move a few things . 


Hell , If they ask me nicely , I'll give it to them !!!!!

By tomorrow the downstairs should be cleaned and ready for the new owners to start storing furniture in .  WE are getting closer !!!

 I could not believe how slick the road into the ranch was . We had rain on top of snow and it froze solid into ice . About 8" of hard packed ice ! I stopped the truck at the ranch house and it started sliding backwards while the transmission was in the park position . Studded tires will be installed in a couple weeks !!!!!!!! The trailer spun out 5 times coming down the river road yesterday . Holy Cow !!!! It was slick !!!!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Studded tires rule.  I'll never be without them if I can help it.  Treat your truck to an oil change too - it's gonna need it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:


> Studded tires rule. I'll never be without them if I can help it. *Treat your truck to an oil change too* - it's gonna need it.


 
Every 3000 miles ... Rotella Oil loves me !!!! Its 15 quarts every time I service the truck !


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:


> Every 3000 miles ... Rotella Oil loves me !!!! Its 15 quarts every time I service the truck !



Yes, I had 7.3 Powerstroke - I remember buying oil in bulk.  3000 miles - you are richer than I am.  I'm more of a 5000 mile guy.  

Glad you got that run done.  Are you sure it wouldn't be easier to just rent a big U-Haul and get more done in less trips?


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:


> Yes, I had 7.3 Powerstroke - I remember buying oil in bulk. 3000 miles - you are richer than I am. I'm more of a 5000 mile guy.
> 
> *Glad you got that run done. Are you sure it wouldn't be easier to just rent a big U-Haul and get more done in less trips?*


 
Well its Down to the big stuff now . I doubt U-haul could complete with my cost. I would need a 4 wheel drive U-haul truck to get into the ranch .

I am close ... I think I can see the light at the end of the tunnel .... It may be a train light


----------



## BigAl RIP

Back is *really sore* ! I'll be glad to have this done ! As soon as I can get both eyes to focus ,I need to get started . I'll have just a bed and  pile of cloths  in here by tonight . Wife likes all this eating out  now .

   Refrig loads today . Computer should be getting packed in another day or two , I'll switch to the lap top .


----------



## BigAl RIP

I am wiped out .... Everything hurts ...
 Pretty much got the house cleaned out . Should be done by 12 tomorrow . If I am off line for awhile that means the computer is packed away .

I'll die before I do this again !!!!!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Geez Al, looks like you're going through the same type of moving experience my brother just went through. We all tried to convince him to rent the biggest uhaul and load it up and only make one trip.  He didn't listen.  Well, after 6 loads in an enclosed 16ft trailer and 3 loads on a 16 ft flat deck, he's now saying that he shoulda rented a uhaul.  He added up his fuel bill and has now paid more in fuel making 9 loads than he would have paying to rent a uhaul and pay for the fuel.


----------



## tommu56

Al couldn't you get some helpers up from Panama?
They seem to be good workers for you down there.


tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> Geez Al, looks like you're going through the same type of moving experience my brother just went through. We all tried to convince him to rent the biggest uhaul and load it up and only make one trip. He didn't listen. Well, after 6 loads in an enclosed 16ft trailer and 3 loads on a 16 ft flat deck, he's now saying that he shoulda rented a uhaul. He added up his fuel bill and has now paid more in fuel making 9 loads than he would have paying to rent a uhaul and pay for the fuel.


 
I would love to use a uhaul but it has to be a 4x4 and they do not have those !!!It cost me $500 to make each round trip . 



tommu56 said:


> Al couldn't you get some helpers up from Panama?
> They seem to be good workers for you down there.
> 
> 
> tom


 

!!!They are great workers and you have no idea how much I wish I could bring them up here !!!!. Poor Juan and Genaro would probably freeze in minutes . Its never less than 70 degrees at our place in Panama .


----------



## muleman RIP

Get some sleep and get your butt on the road!Hope you feel a little better after getting the tires on and don't have to rush too much. It will still be there when you get back for it if you don't have it on this load.


----------



## loboloco

glad you finished there Al.  Good luck on the trip and getting everything unpacked.  We will talk to you in a day or two.


----------



## BigAl RIP

YIKES ! I guess I got my moneys worth off the old tires . One tire had the steel belts showing !!!! 

   We leave at 5AM !
 The old house looks like a bomb went off in here . Crap is scattered everywhere . Anything on the floor is now trash . 
 I'll return on Thursday to load the last of the shop while the wife starts cleaning the house for the new owners . 

  Diesel prices just went up again around here . $3.50 a gallon . Its 20 cents cheaper in Idaho .  I should be able to pick it up in Nevada for $3.15 .

And now the good news !!!! The wife bought home a Puppy !!!!

Little SOB is worst than the enerizer bunny . Never stops jumpping around . Might be Wolf bait before I leave Idaho .


----------



## BigAl RIP

OK ... I am back ... beat to hell. About half drunk on Dr. Rums . Back hurts like a SOB !!!! 

 I figure one more load before I shut it down to spring . 

No one should have to go through this ..........

Even though I hurt like hell , right now ,Its all worth it to get out of this God for saken state . 

A few things have thrown a wrench in being done before Christmas , but I will do what ever is needed to get it done . 

 I have a date on the  Tom York  Ranch Property to go snow sledding on New Years eve in Elk City , Any bets on where i will be on the 31 st ??????


----------



## muleman RIP

Getting the Kristi out of the barn!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Getting the Kristi out of the barn!


 
 Nope ! It might relay the wrong message to the local folks . Times are hard in Elk City and I do not want to ever appear to be showing off . I will just drag my sorry ass up the hill and slide down on a inner tube. 


I love this town ..... Who wants to join me ??????


----------



## Trakternut

BigAl said:


> I will just drag *my sorry ass* up the hill and slide down on a inner tube.



Is there enough snow for that?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Man ..... I never pegged you as a smart ass ??? Until now ! 


Yes , there is enough snow ........... All I want is to finish my life in Panama and idaho . Is that askin too much ????


----------



## Trakternut

Not all, Al.
Yes, I are a smartass!  I can match wits with the mediocre of them!

I got more of 'em, care to have a go?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Trakternut said:


> Not all, Al.
> Yes, I are a smartass! I can match wits with the mediocre of them!
> 
> I got more of 'em, care to have a go?


 
Maybe later .... I think I pulled my back dreaming about sleighing last night .

I gotta go take the little woman out for her Birthday Breakfast . 
Then its back to work loading crap ...

I painted , touched up and cleaned  the downstairs  yesterday and will start upstairs today .


----------



## snow dog

There is going to be another foot of snow by Monday. Welcome to Idaho in Winter !!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Decided to go ahead and completely repaint the whole garage inside . Raining so hard I can do nothing outside ,anyway . 

Moving is a real F...ing pain in the butt . *Never again* . I'll either die at the ranch or down on the island in Panama  . 

Have shut down Direct TV since we moved the tv's , so all we have is the Computers to see whats going on in this big world . Actually its very nice without TV , I don't watch it much , anyway .


----------



## muleman RIP

Yeah that screen wallpaper of Pelosi banging her gavel is all you need anyway!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Moving Boxes !!!No matter how many you can find , you will still need more when moving  ! I am on my 5th trip around to the stores to go through the cardboard bins out back . I bet I have gotten over 200 boxes . This morning I am going on yet another hunt to find more . My best source has been to drive around back of the shopping malls where the rear  employee doors are . There is always a big stash of empty boxes there .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

If you know ahead of time that you're moving, go to McDonalds and beg for Fry boxes. They are ideal in size. Promise to pick them up every day. If most things are packed in the same size box they stack in a truck/trailer better. Label every box as it's packed as to what room it needs to go in.

It's too late for you now Al. I did it when I moved. Luckily my EX works at McD's. I got her throw aways AND the ones she had at home after just moving.


----------



## BigAl RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> If you know ahead of time that you're moving, go to McDonalds and beg for Fry boxes. They are ideal in size. Promise to pick them up every day. If most things are packed in the same size box they stack in a truck/trailer better. Label every box as it's packed as to what room it needs to go in.
> 
> It's too late for you now Al. I did it when I moved. Luckily my EX works at McD's. I got her throw aways AND the ones she had at home after just moving.


 
 Well ... I made a pretty good haul on boxes today !
 We may have enough to finish packing . The shop is just about all cleaned out . I actually am going to get the whole shop loaded on this trip !!!!
  All I'll have left to move  is the Kristi KT3  , Model A pickup and the Boom Lift . 
 I'll start repainting the inside of the shop and doing a few more repairs to the house tomorrow.


----------



## snow dog

Got any pictures of the last loading


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Well ... I made a pretty good haul on boxes today !
> We may have enough to finish packing . The shop is just about all cleaned out . I actually am going to get the whole shop loaded on this trip !!!!
> All I'll have left to move is the Kristi KT3 , Model A pickup and the Boom Lift .
> I'll start repainting the inside of the shop and doing a few more repairs to the house tomorrow.


 
How about posting a few pictures of the last trip ??


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> How about posting a few pictures of the last trip ??


Don't have any pictures of the last trip but this is where we are moving too.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

What I cannot figure out Al, is what took you so long to move out to Idaho and leave that liberal pit of California?


----------



## BigAl RIP

One word ..... Dad .

 I promised I would take care and look out for him . When Dad passed away we started making plans to make the move . It has taken a couple years .For a while I was not sure if it would be Idaho or just moving to Panama full time .  

  I am glad I bought the place 7 years ago as property values have really climbed in the area . up 200% .  Still  no where near as bad as what land in California sells for .


----------



## REDDOGTWO

I understand that.  

I do believe that once this economy recovers land values will continue to climb there and anyplace else that can offer some solitude and therefor unaffordable for the common man.


----------



## tommu56

Al I thought you said there wasn't any cell service out there.

In the one picture is a cell tower right along side the tree?

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> Al I thought you said there wasn't any cell service out there.
> 
> In the one picture is a cell tower right along side the tree?
> 
> tom


 
 You are so full of it . It took me a minute .....You almost had me going there !!!


----------



## tommu56

BigAl said:


> You are so full of it . It took me a minute .....You almost had me going there !!!



I thought you would enjoy it!

tom


----------



## snow dog

Very nice Al, I've been by your new place. It was a couple of years ago, very nice area.


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> Very nice Al, I've been by your new place. It was a couple of years ago, very nice area.


 
 Yes , We love the area . If your'e a outdoors type , It has lots to offer . The house is quite a downsize for us ,but its just Ma and me now . I think it will work out fine once we get use to the idea that it is 1/3 the size of the place in Calif . I plan to spent 90% of my awake hours in the barn anyway .


----------



## muleman RIP

I plan to spent 90% of my awake hours in the barn anyway .

That is cause you "dutch oven " her too much!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

muleman said:


> I plan to spent 90% of my awake hours in the barn anyway .
> 
> That is cause you "dutch oven " her too much!



Why do you think she's not overly excited to go for a ride in his Kristi.  That thing would be like a gas powered mobile dutch oven.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> Moving Boxes !!!No matter how many you can find , you will still need more when moving ! I am on my 5th trip around to the stores to go through the cardboard bins out back . I bet I have gotten over 200 boxes . This morning I am going on yet another hunt to find more . My best source has been to drive around back of the shopping malls where the rear employee doors are . There is always a big stash of empty boxes there .


 Al got any office stores like office max they are always good for boxes


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Yes , We love the area . If your'e a outdoors type , It has lots to offer . The house is quite a downsize for us ,but its just Ma and me now . I think it will work out fine once we get use to the idea that it is 1/3 the size of the place in Calif . I plan to spent 90% of my awake hours in the barn anyway .


 

unless the Barn has a good heater, you'll spend many winter hours in the house. The cold will invade those older bones.


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Moving Boxes !!!No matter how many you can find , you will still need more when moving ! I am on my 5th trip around to the stores to go through the cardboard bins out back . I bet I have gotten over 200 boxes . This morning I am going on yet another hunt to find more . My best source has been to drive around back of the shopping malls where the rear employee doors are . There is always a big stash of empty boxes there .


 
This is confusing. You load up 200 Boxes, which fills the truck and trailer, drive to Idaho, unload the truck and trailer, unload the boxes, load the empties and return to sunny california with truck and trailer filled with empty boxes, ready to be filled with more valuable stuff.


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> unless the Barn has a good heater, you'll spend many winter hours in the house. The cold will invade those older bones.


 Actually the Insulated  barn has it own  force air heating system . The wifes hobby room also has her own heating system . I am adding Sat TV , internet and phone  in there so when I get bored I can check on you guys . I actually use the internet so much on my restoration work it is handy to have it in the shop .
 I do not plan to be cold !


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> This is confusing. You load up 200 Boxes, which fills the truck and trailer, drive to Idaho, unload the truck and trailer, unload the boxes, load the empties and return to sunny california with truck and trailer filled with empty boxes, ready to be filled with more valuable stuff.


 

 Nope ! I don't unpack em . I just get more boxes on this end . The whole barn is damn near filled up !!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

You better pack some snowshoes in the cab of the pickup. Might be hiking in to get the tractor by the time you get there. Snow is really piling up out there.


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Nope ! I don't unpack em . I just get more boxes on this end . The whole barn is damn near filled up !!!!


 

If the Barn is filled, Where will you work on the Kristi ? Where will you park the tractor ?  be sure and put a recliner next to the Kristi so you have a place to recharge.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Tractor is parked in the garage at the house , as is the KT7 . 
 I'll leave the KT3 here until I have room in the shop .


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You better pack some snowshoes in the cab of the pickup. Might be hiking in to get the tractor by the time you get there. Snow is really piling up out there.


 
 I have a great older nieghbor that has adopted my wife and I . I call before we leave california and the ranch road is plowed and a fire is burning in the wood stove . Life is tough !!!!


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> I have a great older nieghbor that has adopted my wife and I . I call before we leave california and the ranch road is plowed and a fire is burning in the wood stove . Life is tough !!!!


 
Fresh bread in the oven, Flowers on the table and Dr.pepper in the Ice box.


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> *Fresh bread in the oven, Flowers on the table and Dr.pepper in the Ice box.*


 
Damn Straight !!! And a bottle of Ron Abuelo 12 year Rum breathing on the table .
That is about as good as it gets !!!!!!! 



Join me ??????


----------



## snow dog

I have one going right now. Spent the day plowing snow up at the neighbors place. He's got a PB200 for snow movin !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cleaned out the upstairs storage area in the shop today . I am beat . Its almost bed time . Everything is now out of the cabinets , I got a great start on fixing the shop and found two more busted water lines . Everything is now repaired and all I need to do is respray the cabinets and floors . 
New owners are coming over tomorrow to inspect . I think they will be very happy . 

I have lost a day somewhere .... I thought today was Tuesday ....Hmmmm


----------



## Trakternut

Them Dr. Rums'll do that to ya!

:woot:


----------



## BigAl RIP

Took 2 huge loads to the dump and one to the recycle center . We finally got a party cloudy day so I installed the new skylite and also rescrewed the metal roof down , I believe the house is all repaired now .
 Thank God for that Boom lift ! It saved a ton of work on a ladder !
 I should load the KT3 on its trailer tomorrow and start cleaning out the shop of the last items . Mama is boxing up the kitchen . Made a hella good find today . The local store had a ton of empty liquor boxes out back . They are have the dividers in them , Great for glasses !!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I should load the KT3 on its trailer tomorrow

Dang shame you can't drive it on.


----------



## BigAl RIP

If I had 4 days it would load itself ! The new tracks are laying inside the body .

The new owners asked if I would like another month to finish getting loaded . The wife told them we will be out next week . 
 Its been a long time since I have worked this hard . Its good for me .....I think . 
 I have found stuff , I thought was lost for good and a few things I thought I threw out years ago . 
 I am going to make a trip over to Reno on Christmes day to see my SIL in the hospital and haul a load of crap to my FIL vacation home in Truckee . I am slowly getting it all done . 

 Today was a great day . The wife already has the little box trailer ready for another dump run !!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

The closer to the end the easier it is to throw stuff out or give it away. We did the same thing when we first moved to the mountains into a much smaller place than where we are now. Problem is when we moved here she found she "needed" more stuff and it is slowly filling up again.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent most of yesterday loading the trailer. It is packed tight and VERY HEAVY !! Went to the Daughters and ex wifes for Christmas Eve and I had a egg nog . I about died!!!It had Whiskey in it . I don't do whiskey of any kind . One sip makes me sick as a dog . 

I woke up sick and my back on fire this morning . Suppose to go visit mt SIL in the hospital , but not till I quit pukin.


----------



## snow dog

Merry Christmas Big Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Things have been rolling right along . It was bound to catch up with me . My back has been giving me fits and I been trying to keep it strecthed. 

I needed to crawl on my hands and knees to load the front of the truck . I woke up this morning and could not move . My back is on fire and I now have "Water on the knee" !!! Only had this a couple times in my life . Pain in the ass ! 
I'll be headed back to bed in a few minutes to elevate the leg and ice it while I have a heating pad on my back !!! Looks like I may be getting a two day vacation .....Its raining and snowing to beat the band here , so I guess it really don't matter none .


----------



## muleman RIP

It all happens in HIS time and all we do is suffer when he makes us slow down. Take a break and get yourself fixed up before you haul anymore. Besides you already missed Christmas at the ranch!!! JK , you have been overdoing it and the weather is so screwed up out there it may be the best thing for now. I see that another wave is coming ashore right up north where you are so it will make a real mess of the passes on your route.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Its a mess around here . Went to Reno to she my SIL who had a stroke and drove back in Chain control for 50 miles . Interstate 80 got closed down from wreaks , right after we crossed over the pass . This is suppose to be a small storm but so far its hittin hard !!!


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn buddy, 50 miles with chains on sucks. No wonder you are hurting today. The weather channel did a show on the passes and it did not look good for trucks for the amount of snow they had.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yeap ! I needed this like another hole in my head !

I have learned one thing from all this ..... Never again ! 

  If I would have had any idea how invovled this was , I would not have moved . I would have just let the place sit and the kids could fight over it . I would have walked away , giving it all to them  .

 Back to bed put the leg up  .


----------



## snow dog

and the snow continues to fall in Idaho


----------



## BigAl RIP

BigAl said:


> Yeap ! I needed this like another hole in my head !
> 
> I have learned one thing from all this ..... Never again !
> 
> If I would have had any idea how invovled this was , I would not have moved . I would have just let the place sit and the kids could fight over it . I would have walked away , giving it all to them .
> 
> Back to bed put the leg up  .


 
Well , I got the leg elevated for awhile and packed in ice . Fell asleep and woke up with it feeling a bit better . Still limping around but at least I can go to the can without wondering if I am going to fall down .
 It never fells .... I just threw away two pairs of crutches 2 days ago . I would love the have one now .
I hope to be able to do the last few things around here and hit the road for good,very soon  . God , am I ready for a change .


----------



## muleman RIP

That water on the knee is a pain. I had one bad bout of it behind my right knee about 10 years ago. It still comes back in a minor way but nothing too severe. The longer you can give it go down the better. I had to take nsaid's for it but they tear your stomach up and did not seem to do much for it.Relax and give it a few more days.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Man !!!! Do I look like a joke . Hobbleing around on one leg . I got the Snow Cat loaded and the Shop all cleaned today . The car lift is now setting behind the shop . Boy is it empty in there .


----------



## BigAl RIP

BigAl said:


> Man !!!! Do I look like a joke . Hobbleing around on one leg . I got the Snow Cat loaded and the Shop all cleaned today . The car lift is now setting behind the shop . Boy is it empty in there .


 
 I am revising my Leaving date to Jan 2nd or so . No way in hell I want to be on the road on the 31st or the 1st . Too many drunks out there !!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

You just want to have New Years with your neighbor one last time! Better lock that lift up.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You just want to have *New Years with your neighbor one last time!* Better lock that lift up.


 
 With all due respect FUCK YOU !!!!!!!!!

 Getting down to short straws now . I'll move the LOADED snowcat trailer behind the shop tomorrow until it heads up to Idaho . Waiting on 4 more new windows to be installed to replace the ones that broke their seals on the house . I think I have now replaced every window here over 20 years .

   The new owners called today and told me to take the Jenn Air stove , dishwasher and  Trash compactor  when we leave as they have brand new ones to install . Seems like a real waste to me . I'll see if my brother would like them for his remodel of his kitchen that he plans this summer . I would hate to just haul them off to the dump .
 Even the old Model A is loaded up with crap in the back . 

Really not much left to load except for a few boxes in the house tomorrow and my 5X5 Bull Elk Head . I hope it fits in the truck ! I think we may leave on Sunday or Monday to our new home . Its been a long  move .......
 I'll spend the last few days cutting down a Poplar Tree the new owners want cut down , A oil change on both rigs , Install a new section of fencing and a little clean up outside .

   Hard to believe that after 54 years this county will no longer be my home in America .


----------



## snow dog

*Elk City, Idaho*




*Tonight: *Rain and snow, becoming all snow after 10pm. Steady temperature around 31. West wind 9 to 11 mph becoming east. Winds could gust as high as 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total nighttime snow accumulation of 1 to 3 inches possible. 

*Wednesday: *Snow. High near 30. South wind 10 to 13 mph becoming west. Winds could gust as high as 18 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 4 to 8 inches possible. 

*Wednesday Night: *Snow. Low around 12. West northwest wind between 6 and 10 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 2 to 4 inches possible. 

*Thursday: *Snow likely, mainly before 10am. Mostly cloudy, with a high near 19. West northwest wind around 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of 1 to 2 inches possible. 

*Thursday Night: *A 20 percent chance of snow. Patchy freezing fog after 4am. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -7. Light northwest wind. 

*Friday: *Patchy freezing fog before 10am. Mostly sunny and cold, with a high near 7. 

*Friday Night: *Patchy freezing fog after 10pm. Partly cloudy, with a low around -4. 

*New Year's Day: *Patchy freezing fog before 10am. Mostly sunny, with a high near 15. 

*Saturday Night: *A slight chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around -2. 

*Sunday: *A chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 23. 

*Sunday Night: *A slight chance of snow showers. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 5. 

*Monday: *A slight chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 24. 

*Monday Night: *A chance of snow. Mostly cloudy, with a low around 6.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Cleaned the dog kennels and pressure washed both driveways today in a snow storm . Tieing up a few loose ends . Also used the Boom lift and cut down that nasty 50 ' Poplar tree that is pushing roots up in my lawn and burned all the limbs .The neighbor took the bigger chucks for fire wood . I have no idea how it is for fire wood . That baby is now history !!!! Should have everything out of the house tomorrow , except for one mattress to sleep on . Wife loves dining out every meal !!!!

 Hey guys , I am going to have to pull the computer in the next day or so . I'll be offline for a week or more . You have been warned


----------



## snow dog

that will change when you get to Idaho


----------



## muleman RIP

You can't pull the computer till after New Years. We need you here!


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> that will change when you get to Idaho


 
 What will change ?


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> What will change ?


 
Eating out every meal,,, I am sure the varity of places in California does not match Elk City


----------



## muleman RIP

Is the lift still behind the garage?


----------



## tommu56

muleman said:


> Is the lift still behind the garage?


Why are you going out to get it?

ROADTRIP

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Is the lift still behind the garage?


 It sure is . And I even had it raised up on the front so i can just back the Equiptment trailer under the front end and winch it on the trailer . If you plan to take it , you might as well grab the Model A pickup in the Shop and save me a trip back to Ca.


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> It sure is . And I even had it raised up on the front so i can just back the Equiptment trailer under the front end and winch it on the trailer . If you plan to take it , you might as well grab the Model A pickup in the Shop and save me a trip back to Ca.


 
you are safe,, most of this group does not want to travel that far in winter


----------



## Trakternut

Hell! I hate to even leave town, anymore!


----------



## muleman RIP

I figured his neighbor could use it while he is gone!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok .... I figure I got about 1500 pounds of packed boxes in the back of the truck . Its a HD250 FORD 4x4 .The 12000 pound equiptment trailer is heavily loaded to the hitch . I figure I may have another *1500 plus pounds* of tongue weight from the trailer . Not Good ..... I am thinking of putting the big AC compressor on the back to offset the tongue weight .The truck can pull it but I do not want too much tongue wieght . I have both axles braking on the trailer . 
I think I may go down and weigh the truck and trailer at the scales to determine tongue wieght .
This is going to be one big ass load !!!!!! I can handle 16, 400 towing with no problem .


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Ok .... I figure I got about 1500 pounds of packed boxes in the back of the truck . Its a HD250 FORD 4x4 .The 12000 pound equiptment trailer is heavily loaded to the hitch . I figure I may have another *1500 plus pounds* of tongue weight from the trailer . Not Good ..... I am thinking of putting the big AC compressor on the back to offset the tongue weight .The truck can pull it but I do not want too much tongue wieght . I have both axles braking on the trailer .
> I think I may go down and weigh the truck and trailer at the scales to determine tongue wieght .
> This is going to be one big ass load !!!!!! I can handle 16, 400 towing with no problem .


 
so when is the start of the big trip ?


----------



## muleman RIP

Can they do axle weights for you? You really need to watch your tires are not overloaded. DOT loves to get you for being over the rated weight on the tires even if you are under on GVW.


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> so when is the start of the big trip ?


 
 I figure about Tuesday if all goes well !!!





muleman said:


> *Can they do axle weights for you?* You really need to watch your tires are not overloaded. DOT loves to get you for being over the rated weight on the tires even if you are under on GVW.


 I hope so as I really want to know exactly want I am pulling !I believe the new tires are well within limits !


----------



## loboloco

muleman said:


> Can they do axle weights for you? You really need to watch your tires are not overloaded. DOT loves to get you for being over the rated weight on the tires even if you are under on GVW.


Any commercial scale can be used to do axle weights.  Might take a little math though.   CAT scales are always axle, Interstate is usually axle and grain scales can beak it down if you record the weight of each axle as it rolls on, then do the appropriate math.
Yes, do check your tire ratings.  CA DOT is nuts anyway.  Make sure you have valve stem caps on all your tires too.


----------



## Trakternut

Axle weights are a snap to figure. Just be sure your rig sits on the level at all times during weighing so that the trailer neither takes weight from, or throws it onto your truck.
I axled out hundreds of semi trucks on the scale at the grain elevator where I worked.  You need to get three weights to figure the whole thing out.  If the scale's long enough for the truck, weigh that. First, weigh the front axle of the truck by itself with the rear tires right next to the scale.   Pull ahead so the rear axle of the truck and the trailer axles are on the scale.  Do the math and see where you're at.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

BigAl said:


> Ok .... I figure I got about 1500 pounds of packed boxes in the back of the truck . Its a HD250 FORD 4x4 .The 12000 pound equiptment trailer is heavily loaded to the hitch . I figure I may have another *1500 plus pounds* of tongue weight from the trailer . Not Good ..... I am thinking of putting the big AC compressor on the back to offset the tongue weight .The truck can pull it but I do not want too much tongue wieght . I have both axles braking on the trailer .
> I think I may go down and weigh the truck and trailer at the scales to determine tongue wieght .
> This is going to be one big ass load !!!!!! I can handle 16, 400 towing with no problem .


 Al the toung weight can be figured out with a bathroom scale iforget wht the length of the 2x4 is and the math formula but draw tite should have it on their web site they used to package the instuctions with their hitches don't worry if you packed your scale just borrow your crook neighbors and show him how to give things back. i used like to see a 60 40 weight split on trailers also an equalizer hitch is a must have with a load like that it will take the white knuckle out of the trip besides it can't be that heavy you said a ford could move it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

All I want to do is be safely home in 15 hours . I'll do 55 MPH if I have to .


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

go to neighbor borrow his scale and get the formula offf the draw tite web site once you have figured the toung weight toss the scale on top of your trailer and take off give him a taste of his own medicine


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok ! I got the trailer leveled out as best as it is going to get . Truck is packed and trailer is packed and tarped . If all goes as planned we will leave on monday or Tuesday for our new home .Sold the bedroom set and the guy hauled it all off but the bed today . He will pick that up on Tuesday after we leave . Got a couple things to store for the daughter and just do a final cleaning inside of a couple rooms . 
 Man , this has been a bitch from the start . Never  Ever AGAIN . I just made my last move . 
 We have a snow storm coming in and I am looking at a weather window for Tuesday .


----------



## snow dog

Happy New Year

have some Dr. Rum


----------



## BigAl RIP

snow dog said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> have some Dr. Rum


 
 Happy new year buddy . No drinking tonight . A little too tired to sip anything stronger than a Dr. Pepper .


When I arrive at the ranch , I plan to sit on the covered deck with my feet up on the  fire pit  and make a toast to my new home , that first evening .

After that it will be a hell of a lot of unpacking , sorting out stuff , setting up my new shop and building a new wall of built in cabinets in the living room for the new 55" LCD .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Fickin great ! Its snowing 
This may set us back a couple days . Suppose to go all day . New owners friend was suppose to come tomorrow and start laying the new tile floor downstairs . I doubt that is going to happen now . I have/had about 2 hours worth of work outside to do ,to be completely done .


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Fickin great ! Its snowing
> This may set us back a couple days . Suppose to go all day . New owners friend was suppose to come tomorrow and start laying the new tile floor downstairs . I doubt that is going to happen now . I have/had about 2 hours worth of work outside to do ,to be completely done .


 

How about that It's snowing here too


----------



## ki0ho

Al you are going to be plum wore out by the time you get moved to Idaho!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

ki0ho said:


> Al you are going to be *plum wore out* by the time you get moved to Idaho!!!


 
That very well may be the understatement of the year .

Everything hurts . My leg is swollen up like a pregant pup . Hurts like a SOB from the ankle to the knee cap . Lower Back is swollen and a mess and both the wife and I look like we have not slept in weeks , But I ain't complainin !!!!!Its all worth it to get moved .

I will head to the dump in the morning to drop off the last of the cardboard boxes, empty paint cans and a couple big bags of trash . Then I will load the little Nissan bed trash trailer with lawnmowers , weedeaters , blowers, hand tools and a 5 horse 220V air compressor , tarp and park it around the back of the shop , until I can come down and pick it up in the spring time . Everything else is pretty much done . 

Computer will come down on Monday .

I need to take the KT3 loaded trailer on a little test drive Monday to make sure the tires clear the deck floor enough and thats it ! That will come up later also . 

As long as I can get over I-80 Donner Summit on Tuesday morning we are on the road !!


----------



## ki0ho

Well Al if I dont see......ugh....read you before then be careful....easy dose it!!!   the wife just read over my sholder and said that I was a fine one to say to be careful!~!!! Later Jerry


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok Guys & Gals .
 I'm ready .   I have checked the weather and Tuesday looks to be really good for hitting the road . 
   I packed away the other stuff to come up when the weather turns better . 
  Not too much left to do  now but cancel the phone, internet,  Power , P.O. Box , propane and house ins . 

 I got a chance to sit down and think about this whole thing tonight ...

. I been wanting this move for damn near 30 years . One ex wife would not trust me enough to leave ,,, and  now with my new wife of 20 years I am finally able to make the jump . Getting my feet firmly planted on the ground and making a good living took  up the last 20 years .

   I guess come Tuesday Morning, I get to start a new adventure  in my life . Hand in Hand , my wife and I will do this together . Its been over 53 years that I have called this place my home . I have raised my kids here and buried my folks  here too . The county just grew too much and I did not make the change with it . I feel like I am headed home . 

Daughter came over and kissed me goodby and I hope to see my son tomorrow , before we leave . 

  I am leaving the old place in good hands . The new owners have already started remodeling the kitchen and one of the bedrooms . The old Gopher, in my lawn ,  that has driven me nuts for 10 years is in big trouble . The new owner is already buying traps .... The remake of "Caddy shack II" is about to begin  ??????? .

No more fighting with the Road Association to get anything done . I own the road now to the new place  in Idaho . No more $200 power bills . The average is $45 . No more $500 for car tags in California . My 2006 Ford 4x4 ran $96 in Idaho . 
 Yeap , I guess I been ready for this move for longer than I thought .


*So thats it* *!.....* 

   This has been  my story on Fixing the "old place" up to sell. 

Yes, there was a lot of pain getting it done . Looking back , I can now see it was worth it . 


Somehow I think life just got a little bit simpler .


----------



## snow dog

Have a safe trip and we look forward to hearing of your adventures in Idaho.
I know those feeling all to well


----------



## ki0ho

Good luck AL  May God ride with you and your wife on your trip.   Be safe old man. Later


----------



## muleman RIP

Have a safe trip Buddy! You are on the way to a new life. We are enjoying ours without all the mayhem just fine.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Home at last .....Dead tired ! May be a few days before I get back on . This dail up sucks. 
Allen


----------



## Trakternut

Glad you made it safely! Rest, rewind, and fill us in.

Welcome home, Al!


----------



## snow dog

BigAl said:


> Home at last .....Dead tired ! May be a few days before I get back on . This dail up sucks.
> Allen


 

Welcome home,,

you can do better than dial up


----------



## ki0ho

Have had Hughes, and wildblue,   wildblue is better. For us anyway...the service is a whole lot better.   Later Jerry


----------



## Cali2Idaho

Glad you made it "home"OK. 
I agree calis bullshit fees suck and they keep wanting more and more. 
My 03 Dodge  registration went up 100 bucks last year- for what?

Im in a similar boat. Homeowners association- never again.

There was so many replies on this topic i wasnt able to read them all.
How were you able to sell your place in this crappy market?

I wish i could get out of here and get to the panhandle sooner than i planned but i doubt it. Im a few years away still.

Good luck with your new old place.


----------



## snow dog

Al,

Wildblue satelite services are available thru Dish network. If you want to combine services with one vendor.

We have DSL which is bundled with telephone service, package includes free long distance.

Maybe everyone can help you get better service than dial up ?

Snow on the weekend


----------

